# New member of my betta family!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

So, today I walk into petsmart and go look at their dragon scale plakats... they're okay I think and I look at the Halfmoons... I see him and I think, I have room for him in my 2 gal... There's nothing in there and it's heavely planted, so I got him for 7 bucks!!! you might have seen chards blue and white butterfly, and he looks almost exactly like him!!! I hope to post pics tommorow when I show him the mirror...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought i'd just say that I'm planning on breeding him to my newly named female betta, Sassy...


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol trying to kill more betta?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

no, I haven't lost a betta since shazam!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

ForMany said:


> Lol trying to kill more betta?


There's an old saying, "If at first you don't fricassy, fry fry a hen..."   That's what I'm doing lol! :smile:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's a pic!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Or pics. They said he's a halfmoon, but i didn't see him flare until then and I think he's a delta of round tail... Maybe his offspring will do well if I enter them in shows... I like calling this style of butterfly, a crowned butterfly because the blue is like a crown... They're in the album, The two to be breeders... http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=535


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

He's very pretty but not a halfmoon...he's either a super delta or a round tail...I think that him and the female make a cute pair color wise...


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

IM SO JEALOUS.
Hes beautiful!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Who knows, it's possible for him to have 2 halfmoon parents and be a super delta or delta! Thanks fishielover! I love him! If you saw him without the jacked up pic, you'd think he was SOOOOO! much more beautiful! I hate how the pic makes him look not as beautiful... Sukithefish, I think the babys will be butterflys! Too bad I'm culling all, but 20 when and IF? they breed... I know a petstore that might just pay 10 bucks each baby...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I instantly saw him...


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Very pretty! Is he young? His dorsal fin seems shorter than they usually are in adult males, so maybe he needs a bit growing up to do.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope he's young!!!! My female is close to busting open because she has SO many eggs inside of her! I don't know his age... He's above 4 months and I'm SURE of that!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I got my 5 gal set up with plants! I'm going carefully this time.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow!!!! He was just flaring at the female and I look and it turns out that he is a halfmoon!!! It's hard getting pics of him flaring!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

humdedum said:


> Very pretty! Is he young? His dorsal fin seems shorter than they usually are in adult males, so maybe he needs a bit growing up to do.


I think it's the way he flares!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Darn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm SO MAD!!!!!!!!! My female betta beat him up!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS SO ANOYING X999999999999999999999999!!!


----------

